# Position in Denver, CO



## tree pro (Mar 19, 2005)

We have a position open in the Denver-Metro area for an experienced tree worker. Contact me for more info.www.tree-pros.com


----------



## Darin (Mar 20, 2005)

Talked to the local Morbark dealer around here about you Paul (strangly enough his name is Paul too). So if anybody is interested the dealer said he is a quality guy to work for. Just trying to help your search out.


----------

